# Melting Orings?



## Shaocaholica (May 10, 2006)

Has there ever been an issue with custom high output lights like 100W Mags producing enough heat to melt or damage the orings on the head? What about Mags in the 30-50W range?


----------



## DCFluX (May 10, 2006)

The rings are just fine on my MAG-100W. Both Lens seal and head seal.

I estimate lamp time at about 3 hours so far.


----------



## Jay R (May 11, 2006)

Most 'O' rings are made from Silicon and their melting point is 1,410 degrees C. I don't think it will be a problem even if you are welding your torches together. A rubber based one may give you more worries but that's still around 120 degrees C.


----------



## BBL (May 11, 2006)

I thought most flashlight orings are not made of silicone?


----------



## Flash_Gordon (May 11, 2006)

BBL said:


> I thought most flashlight orings are not made of silicone?



Correct. Most flashlight and most common o-rings in general are Nitrile rubber compound. Since they are usable up to 250° F, that should be adequate for any (sane) flashlight. This compound is also used because of its excellent abrasion strength and resistance to most fluids and lubricants.

Silicone o-rings are seldom used even though their temperature range is out to 400° F. They have poor tear and abrasion resistance which is bad for moving parts such as tailcaps and bezels. Also,oddly enough they are not compatible with silicone lubricant, very bad in our use.

Mark


----------



## FirstDsent (May 11, 2006)

Most flashlight O-rings are Nitrile rubber. Nitrile is also called Buna-N. Buna-N is the first synthetic rubber compound. It was created for the Army during WWII due to a latex shortage. Before that all rubber was made from natural latex oozing from the bark of the Hevea tree. Buna-N is still a fantastic and widely used compound. It is the only compound in _*standard*_ O-rings. If you buy an O-ring in a hardware or plumbing store, it is Nitrile unless otherwise identified. If you want a different compound like Kalrez, EPDM, silicone, or Viton, you have to ask for it, and they are typically available only at specialty and industrial supplys.
.
These O-rings satisfy every requirement for standard flashlights. They are soft and flexible, crush resistant, resistant to moderate heat (250F), and resistant to oils and most chemicals(not resistant to strong "high polar" solvents like laquer thinner, MEK, acetone, etc.). They are not appropriate for high temperature use, but I have not heard of failures in hotwire mods. That said, I'd buy Silicone rings for a monster hotwire. Burnt rubber not only smells bad, it is really difficult to remove.

Bernie
O-ring geek (ringaholic?)


----------



## Flash_Gordon (May 11, 2006)

Buna-N and Nitrile are one and the same. In fact the N is for Nitrile. The material is a copolymer of butadiene and acrylonitrile hence the names.

Mark


----------



## FirstDsent (May 11, 2006)

We overwrote each other. Thanks for the correction. I got my rubbers confused. 

Bernie


----------



## Alin10123 (May 12, 2006)

FirstDsent said:


> We overwrote each other. Thanks for the correction. I got my rubbers confused.
> 
> Bernie



ROFL


----------



## blindsided (May 13, 2006)

Shaocaholica said:


> Has there ever been an issue with custom high output lights like 100W Mags producing enough heat to melt or damage the orings on the head? What about Mags in the 30-50W range?


 
idk the exact temps but this may help...

http://www.reedlink.com/ProductInfo~Productid~84161~ProductName~O-Rings.html


----------

